# Wild Camping at Rothesay



## chrisdougie (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi

Has anybody got on any info of good wild camping places on Rothesay or good campsites when I did a search it only came up with one is this correct thanks in advance 

Christine & Dougie


----------



## earlyriser (Oct 3, 2006)

Yes, just one campsite, at the top of the hill behind Rothesay. Hard standings are small but flat, grassy area is sloping. We stayed a night last autumn then spent 3 nights wild camping at Ettrick Bay on west side of island - stayed at car park at south end of the bay (not north end where cafe is) - peacefull and lovely scenery. Enjoy,


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

There is one entry for Rothesay/Bute in the MHF campsite review section - it's for the wildcamping spot earlyriser has mentioned above;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4374

If you do go please let us know how you get on - quite fancy taking the van over to Bute.


----------

